# My nubians



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

My little herd of nubians. Little foot is my first and he is the most gentle sweetest thing I have ever met, he is more like a puppy  Next I found him some does Lydia and Rachel, they are half sisters and are only 3 days apart. Then my sister decided she was going to get nubians and She bought Clara and Libby(not pictured) and Baby. I got to keep the babies out of Clara for watching my sisters goats. That is where the new buckling and doeling came from


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

All very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute... :thumb:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sweeeeeet!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They are all so pretty! :drool: I can't choose a favorite, but I really like the little buckling :thumbup:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you I really like him too  I think I am going to name him Sparky


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Are you keeping Sparky? He is SUPER cute!!!!!  The 3rd pic looks like the doeling is yelling at him!!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes I am going to keep him since he is out of my first kidding experience and he is so darn cute. He is also not related to any of my Does(besides his sister which I am also keeping) I have separate pens for them. I could breed his sister to little foot, or my sisters buck. So I guess when it comes down to it I have 3 non related bucks to choose from to breed to my girls.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Aww they are all cute, but I like Sparky's color best!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you, and I like his coloring best too he sure is flashy


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

I have some nubians and i love them too. Can't blame u I would keep it for sure.
your goats are all good looking. what a variety of colors. :thumbup:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you, yes I fell in love with the nubians too. When I chose mine I purposely went for a different variety of colors. Then when they do kid I will be really surprised in what colors will come out. If I add to my herd later I will probably purchase an all white doe, and an all black doe. There was one buckling that I saw and he was like an ash chocolate and I loved his color too. Just do not have any more room for bucks. My sister has two spotted does and later on we will be swapping does out of our herds possibly. Before I got goats I almost wanted to get a different variety of breeds but decided it was best to stick with one breed for now, which is probably main reason why I got a variety of colors.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww. You have some pretty nubians!!!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I want Little Foot. can I have him PPPLLLLLEEEEEAAAAASSSSSEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I just love Nubian. Mine are all black and white; I would love to get in some more colors like you have. I would have a soft spot for Little Foot. :rose:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Awwwwe tooo CUTE!! Congrats!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

They are all cute as buttons. You have quite the assortment of colors. I  Nubians. 

Deb Mc


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Coraxfeather said:


> I want Little Foot. can I have him PPPLLLLLEEEEEAAAAASSSSSEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pancakes Mommy I am sorry to say I will never be getting rid of little foot he will have a forever home here as he is my very first goat  and he was a bottle baby. He comes to his name and follows me everywhere. He is what made me fall in love with nubians. Maybe when he is old enough to breed he will throw some babies that are just as cute as him...then you can hit me up on that.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OH THEY ARE SO CUUUUUUTE!    Brown and white!


----------

